# Long trip offshore.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, my better half grabbed me by my beard and drug me out of bed for another fun filled day on the water. Just did a full maintenance on the ole tub-boat (oil+filter,plugs,thermostat,lowahunit fluid,water pump) and was ready for my 1 trigger. Headed out with a little fog but slick, got to the pass no bait, got to the mass no bait, it was still there which was good. We then headed to Mayor lane to see if I could find a school of sigs and spanish sardines, it worked out we found both, sigs on the bottom and SS's on the top, we loaded up and headed out. Found some natural bottom @ 105' and the water temp was 73. After our gym workout out to many fricken snappers, I finally got a Trigger to keep, after that it was 14's and borderline 15's so we just came home with 1 trigger. On the way out we saw another load being towed out for drop, not sure if it was Joe. Great day on the water, had a blast and the boat ran like a top.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like a pretty day. Good fishes!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Better than working!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Would have been a great day to dive


----------



## flrockytop1 (Jun 24, 2010)

It was nice out there today. I only went to the CM hole. One other boat there. Wore myself out with short trigger. I did manage 3 pink snapper, which is my favorite anyway. Just enough for dinner tomorrow. Dang trolling motor battery dead so could not stay on the bite. They are on the very bottom. Of course I had no bait because I had only planned on trolling for some Spanish around the pass. I did have some gulp that I cut into small pieces.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trigger Dude ! I'm glad that ya'll had a good day !


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome day! we need more of those!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Better than 
work for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx guys, that was the biggest trigger I have caught, I am only doing state waters so I don't get the monsters you guys do.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

flrockytop1 said:


> It was nice out there today. I only went to the CM hole. One other boat there. Wore myself out with short trigger. I did manage 3 pink snapper, which is my favorite anyway. Just enough for dinner tomorrow. Dang trolling motor battery dead so could not stay on the bite. They are on the very bottom. Of course I had no bait because I had only planned on trolling for some Spanish around the pass. I did have some gulp that I cut into small pieces.


What is a good trolling rig for Spanish? Still learning..


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice trigger


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Man makes me sick I had to miss it yesterday due to work (I still go in every day), but glad you had a good day on the water! The way it's sounded lately, I should be happy with the half dozen triggers we have brought home so far... 










got skunked last weekend but the conditions were snotty and I didn't want to subject my 7-year old to a 10 mile run so I stuck to 3 Barges and Tex Edwards. Had to release two keeper gags, of course (never catch them in season, that's how it goes). At least the kid got his first grouper! Have yet to fish outside state waters, hoping this wind will lay down on a day when I can go. 




















Beautiful fish, looked like beautiful conditions! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dhowell said:


> What is a good trolling rig for Spanish? Still learning..


Nothing complicated about it. Spanish will usually hit anything small up to about four inches, long & skinny. Colors vary. I'll usually keep a light casting setup ready with a Gotcha' Plug when out trolling and another with a larger swim bait just in case anything busts the surface.

Gotcha' Plugs are typically the go-to because they cast long distance and get a little deeper when trolling, but you can use spoons (they don't cast as well and run a little higher in the water column).

Fine wire or a 30lb fluorocarbon leader. I'd run floro as its almost invisible & you may lose a few vs. the wire. 

Clark Spoon











Gotcha Plugs


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice fish!!


----------



## JacobH (Feb 22, 2020)

Where is Mayor Lane? If I can’t find bait in the pass or at the mass, I have a hard time finding it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JacobH said:


> Where is Mayor Lane? If I can’t find bait in the pass or at the mass, I have a hard time finding it.





It's the bridge rubble by joe patties reef, it's a public reef. Usually if you are around shallow reef there will be bait on the surface working and on the bottom. The video with the black spot on the tail is ruby red lips or tomtates, you will see sigs on the bottom as well.


Lane Gilchrist 
Latitude30° 17.467' N
Longitude87° 13.773' W


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Learned something... to hell with lures & cut bait, I'll just drop a Go-Pro down with a hook. 

They were sure interested once you sat the camera down - cool vid man!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Stoker1 said:


> Learned something... to hell with lures & cut bait, I'll just drop a Go-Pro down with a hook.
> 
> They were sure interested once you sat the camera down - cool vid man!


----------

